# races of the dwarves



## j0n4th4n (Jan 20, 2003)

Is there any mention of different types\races of Dwarves - ie black, brown, oriental? would this be plausable? i know there were seven basic 'lines' (from the seven fathers), Durin's line being the one most of the Dwarves mentioned came from. so what would this particular race of dwarves look like?


----------



## Thorin (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't believe there were any "races" of dwarves. The dwarves were from different realms (Belegost in the Blue mountains west of the Shire, the Moria dwarves, the dwarves beyond Mirkwood) and it's possible that there were slight variations from each other, but I'm pretty sure what you see is what you get for all of them.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 21, 2003)

The first weird variation of a normal Dwarf that I can think of is the super cool Petty Dwarves. I know nothing about their looks, but they are way lazier and boringer than other Dwarves. That's why I like them so much! Yay for Petty Dwarves! That's pretty much what I act like!


----------



## j0n4th4n (Jan 21, 2003)

I always think of petty dwarves as being almost like gnomes.

Heres the Dwarves races as I see it:

The Seven Fathers each formed a 'line' or what could be called race of Dwarves. Durin was the oldest of the seven. Most of the Dwarves mentioned are of Durin's folk (the Longbeards). I was wondering what the other races or lines looked like, how did their cultures differ etc


----------

